# Learning CLL-ELL



## dChan (Jun 4, 2007)

I was wondering how do you start off learning CLL and ELL? I made up my own system but I don't know if it will get me very far in learning them. It turns LL into a 4-look process basically. But what are your suggestions


----------



## joey (Jun 4, 2007)

Find a website which list all the algs...


----------



## dChan (Jun 4, 2007)

lol, that's easy. I already have all of those algs, but it is not like OLL or PLL. So is there like a beginner's version to CLL-ELL?

EDIT: I just realized my own method for learning CLL-ELL doesn't work.


----------



## tenderchkn (Jun 5, 2007)

CLL is the same as COLL, and then I guess you have to figure out some other way to recognize and solve the edges.

I can't find a decent explanation for COLL, so I guess you'll have to do with these diagrams: http://www.cubezone.be/coll.html

The colors and the letters denote the colors of non-yellow stickers either on U or F. Basically, you're look for same colors. Ex: For the first case, you see two reds on the back corners and two oranges on front, and you know it's that case. (Could be two blues and two greens, doesn't matter)


----------



## Johannes91 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tenderchkn_@Jun 5 2007, 03:40 AM
> * CLL is the same as COLL *


 No, it's not.


----------



## tenderchkn (Jun 5, 2007)

The recognition is. And I was answering his question on how to recognize the step.

I will ask nicely - please post something constructive next time.


----------



## dbeyer (Jun 5, 2007)

dChan, 
Check this idea out. You are talking about learning CLL ELL ... that is a very long and tedious process. If you are interested in a "LL" like that, I would think it better to learn Gilles Roux's speedcubing method which is very intuitive, and has been proven to be very fast!

It would be interesting to see some roux-ers here on the competition forums. 
grrroux.free.fr

Also, realize that CLL then ELL methods are not optimal OH cubing methods, as there are a lot of slice moves involved!

The recognition patterns aren't that bad at all. I have all of them compiled, and just never put them up to a sight.
That is to say that for each CMLL (free M slice) alg, there are two recognitions that can be solved with the same CMLL alg.

I showed that there are 96 orientations (some repeating, so I believe 80 some distinct cases)

I suggest learning to recognize by taking a double look at the LL corners.

First look, you would recognize the orientation composed of the L/R stickers, and then the orientation composed of the U stickers.

Then you'll know your alg! You wouldn't think, oh this is a Sune case and these two need swapping. You'd think oh this is a 

L/R sune
U double sune
Do this case

L/R anti-sune
U bruno
Do that case

If you seriously think about learning the methods, I will take the time to publish my works on CMLL recognition. Along with the 5x5 bld example ... and all of those other odd and end things I really want to do!

Later,
Daniel Beyer


----------



## dbeyer (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh wow, I made an error in terminology. You would recognize the L/R configuration.

Not only do you have to recognize an orienation, but recognize the configurtation of a pair of stickers, are they adjacent on the F slice, or adjacent on the R slice? Or are they on opposite corners?

oh yea change sight to site in my first post!


like I said, I haven't finished compiling, as per I always take looks at Roux and then stop, because blindfolded cubing takes higher interests again, and I just get busy.

However, here is one of the better filled pages

http://dbeyer.110mb.com/caseC.html

Yes, if you change the upper case letter after "case" in the URL, you will see all of the other configurations (and maybe 1 or two algs haha)

A-H letters match like Gilles CMLL page.
I am taking the algs from (when I finish it)

snkenjoi.com
Thom Barlow has an awsome CMLL page!

The power of this recongition is that later on you can move onto non matching blocks and still do CMLL 

the only difference is recognize the L/R configuration then the U/D 
orientation.

Later,
Daniel Beyer


----------



## dbeyer (Jun 5, 2007)

The way I built the pages:

Step One I made a table 

With the images from Gilles page of the Orieations (going down)
and the permutations (now to illustrate configurations of L/R stickers, going across)

I then clarified, by creating 3 images, one for each configuration of that orientation.

I then beneath each generic config, filled in the orientations of the U stickers. Now all that is left is to give the algs.

These tables won't be read like a CMLL table created by Thom Barlow or Gilles. Didn't want to confuse anybody.


Later,
Daniel Beyer


----------



## dChan (Jun 5, 2007)

Yeah, I was looking over the ELL algs and saw that they were slice move intensive. I also have ELL algs that only require R, r, and U though so that might help. I'll check out your CMLL stuff though.

The reason why I want to learn CLL-ELL is because I have seen many times where if I had applied a CLL or ELL alg during orientation I would have had a solved cube(it happens to me alot when I'm not speedsolving but am looking for the shortest solution to a scramble). Plus it is just an interesting concept to LL. I would like to know if anyone has a beginner's method to CLL-ELL. If not I'll probably just look over the algs and make my own beginner method.

Thanks dbeyer, btw, I'll check out your stuff on CMLL.


----------



## dbeyer (Jun 5, 2007)

Not much to check, as it's a dead-art that I began, and never finished 

However, I could eventually finish it 

My original work started a long time ago ... =S

haha


----------

